# Regarding Stat Dec Form 888



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Need help again please,regarding statutory declaration form 888 I was just wondering if its ok for my son to filled in the form 888 and using his birth certificate ID??? certified copy of his birth certificate attach to form 888 because he hasn't got a passport yet...My son has met my wife several time while she was in Victoria...Thank you kindly in advance for all your help...Cheeeeers...


Regards'

Happy weekend to you all from down under


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Your son is a citizen born in Australia, right?  If so, yes, a certified copy of his full birth certificate will work just fine.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Your son is a citizen born in Australia, right?  If so, yes, a certified copy of his full birth certificate will work just fine.


Thank you so much and very much appreciated for your quick respond CollegeGirl,yup he is Australian born and he is 27....Thanks again for your help CollegeGirl....I will be calling my son ASAP....Wish all the very best....Cheeeers....

Regards'

happy weekend to you all


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it mandatory that a birth certificate or a citizenship paper be provided with the witness statements?


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

May I please add, how many must be submitted?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Is it mandatory that a birth certificate or a citizenship paper be provided with the witness statements?


You need to prove that the writer of the stat dec is the person he said he is. So, either a certified true copy of passport or other form of identification doc need to be attached.

And for applying partner visa, you need at least two form 888. You can give more if possible, it only make your case stronger.


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

If a person I know can not locate these documents, is there any point in asking them to write a statement?

My wife's father wrote a statement but isn't an Australian citizen, not even in Australia. Should I still submit this statement by him?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

thesmoothsuit said:


> Is it mandatory that a birth certificate or a citizenship paper be provided with the witness statements?


It is mandatory for statements written by Australian citizens or permanent residents. It is optional for everyone else. I would still include it, with some other type of Government-issued ID (like a driver's license) since you indicated he was not an Australian PR or citizen.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

thesmoothsuit said:


> If a person I know can not locate these documents, is there any point in asking them to write a statement?
> 
> My wife's father wrote a statement but isn't an Australian citizen, not even in Australia. Should I still submit this statement by him?


You can make it a stat dec by following the stat dec format of your country. I think it is not meaningful for a person that is not a Aus citizen or PR to fill in the form 888.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry just looking for a quick clarification: (for 820 visa) 

I know we need at least 2 Form 888's from Aus citizens/PR with certified copy of birth cert/passport attached. 

We are also planning on getting extra stat decs from family/friends, a mixture of Aus and Danish citizens. Do we need to provide proof of identity docs along with these supplementary, extra stat decs?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

danegirl said:


> Sorry just looking for a quick clarification: (for 820 visa)
> 
> I know we need at least 2 Form 888's from Aus citizens/PR with certified copy of birth cert/passport attached.
> 
> We are also planning on getting extra stat decs from family/friends, a mixture of Aus and Danish citizens. Do we need to provide proof of identity docs along with these supplementary, extra stat decs?


A stat dec need to be signed in front of a lawyer or someone of similar position (e.g. JP, Commissioner of Oath etc) and I think you need to attach your ID to the stat dec too.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

danegirl said:


> Sorry just looking for a quick clarification: (for 820 visa)
> 
> I know we need at least 2 Form 888's from Aus citizens/PR with certified copy of birth cert/passport attached.
> 
> We are also planning on getting extra stat decs from family/friends, a mixture of Aus and Danish citizens. Do we need to provide proof of identity docs along with these supplementary, extra stat decs?


It's not explicitly required, but they carry more weight if you do include them. We just used Driver's Licenses as most of our folks in the US didn't have passports.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

GBP said:


> A stat dec need to be signed in front of a lawyer or someone of similar position (e.g. JP, Commissioner of Oath etc) and I think you need to attach your ID to the stat dec too.





CollegeGirl said:


> It's not explicitly required, but they carry more weight if you do include them. We just used Driver's Licenses as most of our folks in the US didn't have passports.


Great, thank you!


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the information here....I might just add on my son drivers licences to be attached to our stat dec form 888.... Cheeeeers...

Regards'

Banyuwangi


----------

